# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey Flashing



## Goosey04 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi there, long time reader, first time poster.

I am relatively new to the aquarium game and new, by any standard, to cichlids. Two days ago, I purchased an EBJD from my place of work (my first cichlid). I am painfully aware of how delicate they are and susceptible to sudden death and illness before the 3 inch benchmark (he's about 2 inches), as I was when I decided to purchase him. Well last night, I noticed him scratching against the sand, plants, and decorations. And not just a little, but several times a minute. My first reaction was to check for ick and that is definitely not it. So I scoured the internet for potential causes for the flashing and decided it was gill flukes (reading that it commonly affects cichlids and can be devastating to younger fish). I ordered a bottle of PraziPro (which seems highly recommended) but it won't arrive for a few days. Then I came across a couple sources that said sometimes cichlids will flash to show dominance or establish territories in a new tank by flashing. Is that true? I would love everyone here to tell me that my ebjd is simply establishing territories and my panic was for naught. And if not, I'm hoping bad news will come with stellar advice.

I'm not sure what will be helpful in diagnosis, so I'm just gonna post everything. The tank is a 4 foot 75 gallon with an Aqueon HOB and a Marineland canister, has pool filter sand, live and fake plants, two terra cotta pots, and a large airpump powering two arestones. The tank is well established with 10 rainbows, 4 rosy barbs, 4 pictus catfish, a lemon BN, and my newest addition, EBJD. The water is 78 degrees. I did a water test before purchasing the EBJD: pH - ~7.6 Am - 0 Nitrites - 0. I don't remember exactly the Nitrates, but I wasn't alarmed, so I think they were fine. I tested the pH of the tank in the store he came from and the pH was higher (8.something) and the salt was much lower than in my aquarium (I used it to take on and successfully eradicate ick a month or so ago) so I carefully acclimated the ebjd by periodically adding tank water to the floating bag over about an hour before scooping him out and putting in the tank (so as not to add the store water to the tank). He hid for the first night in a decoration, but was king of the tank by yesterday. He is currently the smallest fish in the tank (and I assume the youngest). Last night he started flashing so after diagnosing him with gill flukes, I did a ~15% water change and changed the carbon in the HOB. The reason I am rethinking my diagnosis, is that no other fish in the tank are showing any signs of distress and (aside for the flashing) the ebjd seems fine. He has no visible abrasions or parasites, I can't see the gill well enough to tell if they are red (which tells me they're not swollen) but they seem to be functioning normally, no obvious labored breathing, strong swimming, heathy appetite (Omega One Tropical Flakes). He has been pacing the length of the tank, which is both encouraging and a little disconcerting. I have yet to see any flashing today. Also note, he had ick while at the store a few weeks ago, but seems to be cleared of it (along with all other fish in the store sharing the water). I am open to any and all interpretations of the flashing behavior and advice.

Thanks to everyone who read my novel above and for any advice.


----------



## Goosey04 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, the behavior has gotten worse. In addition to the flashing, he is now shaking his head and swimming somewhat erratically against the water pump. It may be my imagination, but it seems like his appetite is waning a little. His poop seems normal. All the other fish still seem perfectly fine. The PraziPro came today and I also got a UV sterilizer. The medicine says not to combine with the sterilizer because it will render the medication useless. Should I start with the medication even if I'm not positive yet if it is flukes (although that seems the most likely suspect at this point) or should I hold off and see if the sterilizer has any effect?
Also, I have a 10 gallon QT, but whether or not it is cycled is debatable. Im afraid moving him will be stressful (much more so if the QT is unstable). Im thinking I should just treat him in the 75, right! I mean, if it is flukes, I don't want them in the tank at all.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is he breathing heavily? One gill plate closed? Gill plates wide open?


----------



## Goosey04 (Dec 6, 2014)

He doesn't appear to be breathing heavily and his gill plates seem fine. But I would like to edit that his poop is stringy and pale.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hard one... Could be flukes but also something else.

Had the exact same symptoms like you before. I couldnt put my finger on it. Never found what it was though. One day it looked like flukes then i thought it was bacterial. Microscope didnt show anything on feces or mucous. Antibiotics also didnt work.

Quarantine him and if you find that something works treat your tank.

Hope you get him through.


----------



## Goosey04 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try that as soon as I'm 100% sure the QT is cycled. In the meantime, I'll try to get the sterilizer going and keep up with the water changes.


----------



## ryan029 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi there. I know this thread is over two years old at this point... But I have a very small EBJD, not even an inch yet, that has all of a sudden started acting exactly as you had described with yours. What ever happened with your fish? Was it flukes? Did antibiotics work? Did the fish make it? Mine is swimming erratically and all symptoms have come on extremely suddenly. All tank mates are fine and all water tests show standard norms (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, ph, no chlorine, temp 78). I'm extremely bummed, and any advice you could offer would be so greatly appreciated... I should add that I have mine in a 40 gallon well established (year +) tank. All other tank mates are harmless...yoyo loach, plecos, baby syn. catfish, and a chinese algae eater...that won't ever die...jk..(kinda).


----------

